# Presentation books



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, so my latest "thing", is to do some really cool presentation of my food.

I bought a book at Crate & Barrel called "You eat with your eyes" They have some awesome photographs in there. But what I really like, is once you see the final plate presentation, the following page or 2 breaks it all down step by step to create it! 

I also got a book at the library yesterday called "Happy in the kitchen". There are some other really cool presentations in there, but I havent gotten through it yet.

But I was wondering if anyone else has any they could recommend. I'm not into the chemically enhanced stuff (yet?), but I love making my plate look pretty. Sometimes simple is pretty, but sometimes I want more of a "WOW" reaction, you know?


----------

